# Gulf state national campground closure



## Tony Morgan (Jun 22, 2020)

I need some help. The Gulf Islands National Seashore is closed due to covid which I find hypocritical when the leader of the Federal Government (Trump) is having rallies in an enclosed arena. If the leader of the free world thinks it’s safe enough to rally, why does one of his park superintendents think it’s to dangerous to camp. Donald J Trump, please order the Ft Pickens campgrounds opened. The other state parks in the area are all open. Why is the federal park closed. Please share this so it might make it to someone who can get the park open.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2020)

Tony, did it say closed due to virus?  Road going out there is prone to wash out.  I know just drive up is still closed at COEs in Al but you can reserve online


----------



## Tony Morgan (Jun 22, 2020)

It’s closed due to covid. All the state parks in the area are open. The road was closed by the storm a couple of weeks ago but is now open. I’m making this statement because I thinks it’s the ultimate hypocrisy for the President to rally  and his national parks are closed due to covid. I’d guess rallying is 20 times more dangerous than camping. As far as the federal workers, they are paid a heck of a lot more than the Walmart workers who feed us daily.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2020)

Tony, I have heard they are wanti g to close Ft Pickens to camping as we know it.  Heard they are wanting to just have the ferry only way in and glamping or whatever you call it only.  May just be gossip.  The drive out is one of prettist drive around


----------



## ryadd (Nov 1, 2020)

Road going out there is prone to wash out. I know just drive up is still closed at COEs in Al but you can reserve online Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, I totally agree. Trump's hypocrisy can only be envied, he always did some kind of garbage, and people loved him for everything, I don't understand at all how this is possible


----------

